# Wanting to build a bike for my wife



## DavidGrinnell (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all, 

I'm wanting to build a bike for my wife, she has been riding a hybrid just to see if she had any interest in it.... And it turns out she does like it a lot! (happy me!). 

So that brings me how here, I'm looking for used frames(hard tail) and parts to get something rolling for her this spring, I'm looking for med sized frames (in the 16in - 17in range). I'm probably going to go 26in but if i can find a good deal I might be a able to swing a 29er..

So as to why I'm posting here, I know some of you fine women have some frames and parts just laying around not being used that I can turn into money for you. 

Thanks 

David 



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## DavidGrinnell (Aug 17, 2012)

Anybody else ?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

just built my wife this.

2004 titus racer x, super light and climbs awesome..


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooh, it's beautiful!! Lucky wife! Where did you get all of the pink decals?


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

Custom made them from an original photo.
Kind of difficult at first but turned out awesome.
I did them in two pieces so I put down white background first then placed pink over.
It made a tougher decal and easier to apply..


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

The biggest thing I noticed when building a bike for my gf were the contact points. She is much more particular about saddle fit, grips, and pedal feel on her mountain bike than on her road bikes. 

Took trying a few different mens and womens saddles to find one she liked, luckily she dug the Ergons on the first try but is still getting used to the Five Tens and nice flats. Good suspension is a must for her comfort as well. She's been through a few different forks, first a Psylo that barely worked, then a newer Tora which was a pogo stick with rebound damping, before I finally pulled my Pike off my bike and put it onto her bike. She is much faster with a fork she can tune herself and has gotten in to playing with the knobs now that they are available to her.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

It looks very nice!


----------

